# What kind of target do you use?



## Matrix_L (Jul 9, 2013)

I am helping start up a brand of targets, https://www.facebook.com/pages/Splatter-Shot/424604250979775 
they are made by two brothers who actively shoot and wanted a target that was easy to spot your shot. I'm looking to gain knowledge and get insight.

What kind of targets are most popular with the users of this forum? 
Do you like the Splatter Shot Target or what do you dislike?
Where do you get your targets from (at the range, gun store, or order online)?

Looking for some feed back straight from the people who shoot regularly. Any feed back would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

A friend and I hit the range every two weeks. We use very unconventional targets for our training. Two different sizes of index cards, 9" paper plates, 6" paper plates, 8.5" x 11" copy paper with shapes drawn on it, etc. This works for us and really helps get those groups where they need to be when training.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Jean and I use old-fashion IPSC-style silhouette targets.
Essentially, they are made of box cardboard in the shape of a generic head-and-torso, _with scoring zones that can only be seen up close_.
They are excellent for learning to shoot defensively at center-of-mass and at the throat.

Click on: Standard Cardboard Targets - Magills.com

Handgun targets which visibly display one's hits are a distraction, causing the student to focus upon the success or failure of the hits he is making, rather than upon the target itself.
This slows the student down, makes him attempt bullseye-style accuracy rather than quick, save-your-life hits, and can teach him to misplace his concentration in a fight.

Visible-hit targets are useful when sighting-in a rifle, although a decent spotting scope is still necessary anyway, and when (infrequently) zeroing a pistol.
But we believe that they are a poor choice for defensive-fighting practice.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Like Steve, I prefer IPSC targets for the same reasons... although I may add 3X5 cards to them for my "aim small, miss small" accuracy type training.

Started using steel targets last year (IPSC style) and enjoy those the most, although they are heavy and time consuming to set up. I like the instant knowledge of my hits while shooting on the move and training with the use of barricades. Pricey and you need an outdoor range that allows them, but I find steel to be invaluable training aids.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Yeah. Steel is very useful, and extremely satisfying too.
Instant gratification is a lovely thing! ("BANG!"..."Ding!")
It's just that we can't afford as many steel silhouettes as we can cardboard ones.
And we're getting too old to be able to comfortably wrestle them into and out of the truck.
But back in the day...

I've really enjoyed shooting against steel in long-range, man-vs.-man, rifle competition.
Two steel silhouettes at 700+ yards. Start at "port arms," condition one. First "Ding!" wins.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, seeing as though I am not a good enough shot (with a pistol) to do bullseye type shooting, I usually just practice with a B-27 target so that I know where my shots are landing in a defensive type scenario.


----------



## petej (Jul 5, 2014)

I see this thread is old but what do you feel is a good price to pay for a paper target?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I buy a lot of mine on Amazon and put them is a wish list... they will go on sale from time to time and I can get 12-25 targets for $2.50 to $4.00 with free shipping. I'll stock up several styles and types (pistol/rifle) and mix up my targets and drills while at the range. Shoot-N-C targets go on sale as well.


----------



## petej (Jul 5, 2014)

So do you think 25-75¢ per target is reasonable? The reason I ask is because I print targets. I'm trying to sell them in bulk than 10-20 at a time.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I prefer silhouette targets as they seem best for me to practice defensive shooting. Steel targets are fun and good for precision shooting, and there is something to be said for being able to shoot with extreme precision, but I really don't think I'll have to shoot like Jack Reacher to save anyone. It would be nice to be able to shoot like that, but uh...


----------



## almanor (Jun 15, 2013)

May sound weird but we prefer to use generic diet root beer. Warm and shook up you get 12 exploding targets for less than 3 bucks. Diet has more carbonation and doesn't leave behind sugar to attract pests. A 45 acp hit will turn the can inside out. Lots of fun.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I actually thought about doing that a few weeks ago, just not the diet thing. Good idea.


----------



## petej (Jul 5, 2014)

I've put in a request for advertising rates. Once I hear back and if the admins let me I'd like to post my site on a thread to get some feedback. I'd be interested on hearing what people have to say,what they are looking for in a target, Is price most important?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I wouldn't think so, although it will be a factor.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The price I'm willing to pay is governed by both the quality of the target(s) and the quantity I'm buying.
However, I buy very few printed bullseye targets. Mostly, I buy stiff cardboard, IPSC-style silhouettes for defensive-handgun practice.

(The IPSC-style silhouette is not printed. Its scoring areas are delimited by either scored lines or perforations, so they can't be seen from the firing line.)


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

I tend to print my own... I'm mainly shooting for groups at the moment, so it doesn't really matter if it's a special target with scoring circles or a blob of spray paint - if I can aim at it, I'm happy.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I use paper plates with a 1" stick-on dot in the middle for accuracy practice, and then shoot steel flop-down silhouettes at 20 yards for my pathetic version of speed shooting at random targets.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Bisley said:


> I use paper plates with a 1" stick-on dot in the middle for accuracy practice, and then shoot steel flop-down silhouettes at 20 yards for my pathetic version of speed shooting at random targets.


Me too. Paper plates are cheap, and I can "do them up" anyway I like.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Ritz crackers are good for .22 plinking.


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

I've tried several of the above mentioned suggestiosn, except the root beer one and whatever works for you, works for you but there are some good relpies posted here.

Even thought it costs me a little more, I always try to buy mine from my LGS. Gets me back in the door, gets me chatting with the owners, gets them a couple of bucks, gets my rep with them kicked up a notch and it's an easy way to grease the skids when I need to have something worked on (rarely) in the shop. They know I can get them cheaper elsewhere but it's almost always good to be known by face and name @ the Local Gun Store...


----------

